# Bitchithane removal



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Yo Buzzards. Trying to clean off some bitchithane off a cracked boat to try some off season welding repair. Getting bitchithane off once its been applied is a BITCH!

I tried scraping it off with some razor blades, got some of it off, but lots is still left. I'm thinking about heating a bit with a hair dryer to get the bitchithane tar loose, and then using a solvent to help dissolve it and wipe it off. 

Any ideas on what would be a good solvent to use that wouldn't put another hole in my creekboat or screw up the plastic?

I'm doing some offseason work to get my personal armada of cracked creekers mank worthy.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

try heating it up then use a butter knife to try and pull it up, it can be difficult to get of sometimes. If you do use a sharp knife be very careful because you could create a deep cut that could develop into a crack later.


----------



## xkayaker13 (Sep 30, 2006)

an hour and a half of scraping with a butter knife and a six pack of beer works fairly well


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

put some charcoal lighter fluid on a rag and start wiping. lighter fluid should dissolve the tar. btw its spelled bituthene. like bituminous means something that contains bitumen.


----------



## yojimbo (Oct 12, 2003)

yeah, but if you're not trying to buy it at the lumber yard, bitchithane looks cooler.
I guess "mineral spirits" is related to lighter fluid and would dissolve it as well.


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

A high speed drill and sanding disk works well and is easy.....


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Most hardware stores have plastic bristle drill brushes that could work. They are what many people use to remove old glue from rafts w/o doing much damage to the hypalon. The wire bristle brushes work too, but for the hypalon they are more destructive than is needed, and they have a tendency to not be as even as the plastic brushes.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Butter knives, beer, drills, and a spelling lesson. Thanks folks.


----------



## wirednut14er (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm not certain you want to put mineral spirits on your kayak anyway. Heating it will drive it further into the smallest cracks. Like hot asphalt gets gooey or driveway sealer. I wonder if leaving it outside overnight and then taking the butter knife to it would work? Asphalt gets brittle when cold, it also contracts (potentially out of cracks and scratches. 

Anywho, make sure both sides of the crack are drilled to prevent further cracking. try your weld job, and/or just do like you should, put the bituthane on the inside where the plastic should be somewhat smooth. If you didn't try the weld job, the boat will still not leak in that spot. Besides, the boat has cracked so just use it till it breaks or you can't stand it and get another.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

A seven inch angle grinder with a flap
Wheel get a lot of it but can spray it around and make a giant mess too. I'll
Scrape the loose stuff with a flat razor then apply more on the sticky remnants. Multiple layers sliced and heated around the bow can almost look like an d Pyranha nose cone if done right. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Ian, scrape what you can and toluene will do the rest. Clean and prepped for welding!


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Hopefully Ian got his bitch off back in 09 when this thread last saw action. 


-Dave
(Seven two 0) 298-2242


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

if not it'll be a real bitch!


----------



## colo4o (Jul 19, 2013)

Use MEK....let it sit a couple minutes and rub it with some scotch brite. Use a putty knife to get the large hunks. Do not use heat the plastic will loose its memory.


----------

